# What mics for an upright piano?



## N.Caffrey (Dec 9, 2018)

Planning to get an upright piano for my studio. At the moment I only have an Aston Origin (condenser). I'd like to have a stereo pair, but since I'm quite on a budget I was wondering if someone could help me with this decision.

What I'm thinking is:

1) add one mic, to be used with the Aston Origin

2) get a new pair of mics.

What do you guys think? The style would be towards something intimate with felt (Olafur Arnalds, Nils Frahm).

Thanks.


----------



## CGR (Dec 9, 2018)

I own and have used this stereo mic up close on acoustic piano with really good results:

http://www.rode.com/microphones/nt4


----------



## al_net77 (Dec 9, 2018)

Budget? I got 2 MXL CR89 discounted and I think they should fit well for intimate piano.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 9, 2018)

Why not get a second Origin?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 9, 2018)

CGR said:


> I own and have used this stereo mic up close on acoustic piano with really good results:
> 
> http://www.rode.com/microphones/nt4


Thanks I'll look into that!



al_net77 said:


> Budget? I got 2 MXL CR89 discounted and I think they should fit well for intimate piano.



Budget 0-250/300


jamwerks said:


> Why not get a second Origin?



Yeah that could work!


----------



## wst3 (Dec 9, 2018)

If you are going for a softer sound I think you need to seriously consider a pair of ribbon microphones, or even a stereo ribbon microphone. Unfortunately, budget and ribbon are seldom said in the same sentence. 

I am fortunate to own several good ribbon microphones, most purchased when I was still recording people, and therefore more than paid for. I wouldn't own them today if I had to justify them, and of course that is always the case.

You did not mention the application - are you recording demos tracks, creating a sample library, producing tracks for clients? That also affects selection, a pair of good large or small condenser microphones will each have their own sonic signature, and that might be what you are after. But for soft piano I think a ribbon will be better.

If it is something critical I'd probably rent a Royer SF-12 for tracking until I've earned enough to buy one. Rentals are sub-optimal, I know, but it gets the job done, and done well.

If it is more casual then I'd look at some of the lower priced options - still not cheap, but possibly more manageable. I don't own any of them so I really can't speak to the quality.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 9, 2018)

CGR said:


> I own and have used this stereo mic up close on acoustic piano with really good results:
> 
> http://www.rode.com/microphones/nt4



Just got a couple of NT5s with Stereo Bar for recording Grand Piano.


----------



## Henu (Dec 9, 2018)

57. /thread


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 9, 2018)

wst3 said:


> If you are going for a softer sound I think you need to seriously consider a pair of ribbon microphones, or even a stereo ribbon microphone. Unfortunately, budget and ribbon are seldom said in the same sentence.
> 
> I am fortunate to own several good ribbon microphones, most purchased when I was still recording people, and therefore more than paid for. I wouldn't own them today if I had to justify them, and of course that is always the case.
> 
> ...


I agree with you ribbon would be ideal but also out of my budget (atm!)



tokatila said:


> Just got a couple of NT5s with Stereo Bar for recording Grand Piano.


How do you find them? I saw Sontronics has a b-stock list of many mics half price almost new, including the STC-1, which is comparable to the NT5. Let me know if you also had experience with this one. General consensus was they were both good.



Henu said:


> 57. /thread


Sorry what do you mean?


----------



## wst3 (Dec 9, 2018)

I think he means that the mention of the SM-57 ends the thread. He's not entirely off base with that. back in the late 70s I recorded an upright piano with an SM-57 and it remains one of my favorite piano sounds. Wish I still had a decent copy of that track!

At the time an SM-57 into whatever board we were using with a dBX 160 for compression was the ticket because, well, because that's what we had. But it did sound awesome for the song.

Since you are just starting to build your microphone collection I'd suggest giving rentals a thought - you can get a great recording, and learn a little bit about a microphone, not the worst deal in the world.


----------



## Henu (Dec 10, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Sorry what do you mean?



What @wst3 said!

So, I just pointed out the Shure SM57 being awesome for recording everything with anything percussive- including the upright piano. In all seriousness, take also the stereo pair (which I don't have any recommendations in this thread) but get one close mono signal with 57 and you'll thank yourself later. You can prolly skip the 160 though. :D


----------



## tokatila (Dec 10, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> How do you find them? I saw Sontronics has a b-stock list of many mics half price almost new, including the STC-1, which is comparable to the NT5. Let me know if you also had experience with this one. General consensus was they were both good.



Can't really tell you since I literally just bought them and I'm still learning and trying out different positions. I bought them for recording my daughter's recitals. They are quite a bit cheaper than one NT4 and of course much more flexible.

Since most of the recitals are held in acoustically less-than-perfect rooms I thought it would be more sensible to experiment with Close Micing first. However I have prepared to add another stereo pair later in those occasions when recitals are held in concert halls, for that I'm currently looking to get a matched pair of AKG C214s.

I'm currently using Focusrite Scralett 2i4 with Mics, but need to upgrade that too to get more Mic Inputs. For that I have been eyeing Zoom's portable recorders, most likely H6 or F4.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 10, 2018)

wst3 said:


> I think he means that the mention of the SM-57 ends the thread. He's not entirely off base with that. back in the late 70s I recorded an upright piano with an SM-57 and it remains one of my favorite piano sounds. Wish I still had a decent copy of that track!
> 
> At the time an SM-57 into whatever board we were using with a dBX 160 for compression was the ticket because, well, because that's what we had. But it did sound awesome for the song.
> 
> Since you are just starting to build your microphone collection I'd suggest giving rentals a thought - you can get a great recording, and learn a little bit about a microphone, not the worst deal in the world.


Thanks for explaining!



Henu said:


> What @wst3 said!
> 
> So, I just pointed out the Shure SM57 being awesome for recording everything with anything percussive- including the upright piano. In all seriousness, take also the stereo pair (which I don't have any recommendations in this thread) but get one close mono signal with 57 and you'll thank yourself later. You can prolly skip the 160 though. :D



I actually have a Shure SM58, do you think if I removed the ball grille they'd be comparable?


----------



## Henu (Dec 10, 2018)

Technically, but not quite! If you got about spare $90 or so, you'll get a brand new 57 which is highly recommendable workhorse dynamic mic for almost any instrument, though.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 10, 2018)

Henu said:


> Technically, but not quite! If you got about spare $90 or so, you'll get a brand new 57 which is highly recommendable workhorse dynamic mic for almost any instrument, though.



That sounds like a good idea!


----------

